# Librerias para el Kicad



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jul 25, 2008)

Este es un producto bastante bueno y de facil manejo, si bien tiene componentes, huellas y pistas definidas,  faltan mucho y los programas adjuntos para crearlos si son muy complejos de usar y si necesitan de mucha experiencia y dominio de esas herramientas, lo cual no permite concluir circuitos enteramente, si alguien conoce como crear o con que herramientas o programas crear lo que falta o se necesita espesificamente o donde encontrar algo mas de variedad sobre este tema, agradezco.


----------



## somar (Ago 23, 2008)

Bien amigo mio, exactamente estás donde yo me encontraba hace dos años.

La solución es comenzar a crear los propios, porque la mayoría de los usuarios que crean esos componentes, sobre todo los footprints y los modelos 3D, los crean para los modelos de los componentes electrónicos europeos.

Para footprints, esta una aplicación dentro del pcbnew, y no encuentro la forma de hacerlo distinto sino es por ese medio.

Modelos 3D, con el wings, igual te dará unos cuantos dolores de cabeza, pero poco a poco y con paciencia llegarás a crear modelos. Lee tutoriales sobre wings, yo encontré algunos pero en ingles, y poco a poco he ido agarrando experiencia, aunque no he tenido los resultados que he querido, me falta un poco mas de trabajo.

En la pagina oficial de kicad, hay un link para el grupo de usuarios de kicad donde se comparten diagramas y todo lo relacionado con el programa. la página esta en ingles.

Ahí mismo, e la página oficial, se encuentra también un link para la página donde los usuarios suben y descargan componentes esquemáticos, footprints y modelos 3D para el programa, igual encuentras algo que andes buscando.


----------



## moreno12 (Nov 28, 2008)

hola a todos. 
estoy buscando un link para descargar librerías para Kicad por favor a todos los q conoscan y me puedan ayudar se los agradezco
el formato debe ser  .lib  
muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola. 
Ya haz visto aquí: http://www.kicadlib.org/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## marcodifeo1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, queria preguntarles si saben como debo poner en el kicad las librerias  que me descargo.
He bajado librerias de http://www.kicadlib.org/  y luego pongo en la carpeta "share/library" (las de extension *.lib) y en "share\modules" (las de extension *.mod) del directorio del kicad. pero cuando estoy trabajando con el kicad no puedo encontrarlas.

estoy haciedo algo mal? o no las estaré buscando bien? 

para buscarlas, uso la herramienta de poner componentes, ydonde dice "buscar" pongo el nombre componente q supuestamente bajé y que pegué en la respectiva carpeta del kicad. y aún asi no lo encuentro.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## mirkojovic (Nov 9, 2009)

Evidentemente no hay mucho soporte para esta pregunta... lo acabo de instalar al KiCad, si logro hacerlo yo te escribo como hacerlo! 

Slaudos!

Mirko


----------



## felixls (Nov 9, 2009)

La respuesta, en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/diseno-circuitos-impresos-kicad-26738/

saludos.


----------



## porkote (Dic 14, 2009)

Hola, me acabo de bajar el kicad desde su pagina web, y cuando estaba haciendo algunas pruebas con algunos componentes, veo que no esta el pic 16f84A.
He buscado en google  y en su misma pagina y nada. Supongo que para añadir un componente se necesita una especie de libreria o algo asi, si alguien fuese tan amable de pasarmelo se lo agradeceria, ya que estoy trabajando con estos microcontroladores.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## artoo85 (Ene 11, 2010)

en Der Handel mit Aktien im Fokus – www.kicadlib.org hay librerias extras creadas por 3ros, encontraras el pic16f84a en el siguente archivo:
Der Handel mit Aktien im Fokus – www.kicadlib.org

otro tutorial:
Tools, Parts, Kits for DIY'ers - Curious Inventor 
tambien hay otro tutorial rondando por internet, si lo quieres busca en google algo como "kicad tutorial", lo encuentras facil.


----------



## indianayhr (Abr 27, 2010)

hola  mira yo tengo mi programa kicad  a hora lo malo que descargo   librería para kicad, pero no puedo grabarlo en la misma librería del programa kicad , no se si me pueden ayudar a como hacerlo , es que intento  guardar el relay 4052 que esta en esta pagina.
http://www.kicadlib.org/ pero no  ingresa , me sale error en la biblioteca al momento de leerlo.


----------



## pabloloustau (Nov 6, 2010)

hola a todos! como veran soy novato y sabran que cuando se comienza con kicad no se encuentran los componentes. justo de eso les queria preguntar, porque necesito un rele, baje varias librerias pero no puedo conseguirlo, si alguien me la puede pasar se lo agradeceria  mucho.


----------



## rasatin (Jul 4, 2012)

Hola foreros que tal?
La cuestion es que estoy haciendo un montaje para un automatismo en el que necesito utilizar reles de cuatro conmutadores. Esto lo necesito para diseñarlo en una placa de circuito impreso. Pero ni  kicad ni orcad lo tienen en sus librerias. Tambien lo intento con crear un componente en kicad pero no me lo reconoce. Necesitaria ayuda y agradeceria mucho vuestras respuestas.

Pd: Los reles son de ABB CR-M06DC4L     1SVR 405 613 R4300
      En definitiva un rele de 4 conmutadores en vez de ser de dos.



                          Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2012)

Yo solo he visto de dos contactos conmutados para circuito impreso. Los de tres y los de cuatro los he visto con faston o terminales.

En fin, si tienes el componente crealo, no es mucho mas difícil que crear un circuito impreso.
En el PCB pulsas el botón de la librería, dices a que librería se adjunta o si creas una nueva, el nombre del componente etc.


----------



## rasatin (Jul 4, 2012)

Gracias Scooter pero me han dicho que existen lo que no se es como conseguirlo


----------



## rasatin (Jul 4, 2012)

He añadido unas fotos del rele
pueden ayudarme


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 75667​
Para esos relees se proveen zócalos que lo adaptan a la PCB y permiten su cambio fácilmente.

Respecto a crear el FootPrint con KiCad, desconozco como se usa el programa.


----------



## rasatin (Jul 4, 2012)

Gracias fogonazo, ya se que existen zocalos para circuito impreso. Pero la idea es poder tenerlo en las librerias de los programas de diseño como Orcad, Kicad u otros para poder hacer asi la conexion de pistas y asi  poder hacer un circuito impreso.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2012)

ya te he dicho que hagas tu el footprint, no es difícil. En todos los programas que he usado siempre he acabado poniendo nuevos


----------



## hiramhzr (Ene 16, 2014)

Hola buen día, ya he realizado un par de búsquedas y no encuentro la librería que incorpore el ZIF Socket 40-Pin 0.6" en Kicad físicamente el modulo es este ( https://www.sparkfun.com/products/9176 ).

Mi pregunta es si alguno de ustedes tiene la librería a la mano que me pueda proporcionar o con que otro componente puedo sustituir ya que kicad si trae un par de componentes ZIF pero al imprimirlo los pines quedan muy cerca, de ante mano muchas gracias.

hiram ...


----------



## ByAxel (Ene 16, 2014)

Te pongo una opción por si no encuentras dicho componente... Importante: Necesitas las medidas exactas del componente.




Es más directo y rápido crear uno nuevo personalizado... o partir de uno ya hecho para cambiar las medidas.
Saludos


----------



## dmc (Ene 17, 2014)

Fijate en este link, es un generador de componentes para el Kicad, http://kicad.rohrbacher.net/quicklib.php 
podes asignarles funciones a los pines, para después simularlos,Suerte.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 18, 2014)

¿Simularlos? Que yo sepa kicad no simula.


----------



## dmc (Ene 18, 2014)

Efectivamente, aunque kicad, permite generar NETLIST spice para simulación, carece de un motor de simulación. A mi último comentario le faltó agregar "con otro software", mis disculpas por ello.


----------



## mauri jac (Jun 22, 2020)

Hola, quisiera saber dónde descargar huellas de Kicad, en especifico necesito para un tda8947l de 17 pines, soy nuevo y lo que busco es todo en electronica discreta es decir nada de superficie, desde ya gracias.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jun 22, 2020)

En KiCad podés dibujar la huella que necesites sacando los datos del datasheet.
En mi firma tengo un foro de KiCad en español, fijate si encontrás algo mas ahí.

saludos!


----------



## mauri jac (Jun 22, 2020)

soy nuevo y no se dibujarlas. como accedo a tu firma?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 22, 2020)

Sin saberlo, me atrevería a afirmar que si que está.
Lo que pasa es que no estará por el nombre del IC, estará por el nombre de la cápsula como es lógico.

Mira en el datasheet como se llama el encapsulado que estás empleando, porque normalmente hay más de uno disponible, y luego buscas en kiCad ese encapsulado como se llama, que normalmente estará el mismo en varias posiciones, por ejemplo la TO220 suele estar como poco en vertical y en horizontal, además con varios radiadores...
Cuando encuentres la que te gusta de las varias disponibles, la pones en el footprint del SCH y al rehacer el netlist e importarlo de nuevo en el pcb aparecerá.
Sin saberlo, me atrevería a afirmar que si que está.
Lo que pasa es que no estará por el nombre del IC, estará por el nombre de la cápsula como es lógico.

Mira en el datasheet como se llama el encapsulado que estás empleando, porque normalmente hay más de uno disponible, y luego buscas en kiCad ese encapsulado como se llama, que normalmente estará el mismo en varias posiciones, por ejemplo la TO220 suele estar como poco en vertical y en horizontal, además con varios radiadores...
Cuando encuentres la que te gusta de las varias disponibles, la pones en el footprint del SCH y al rehacer el netlist e importarlo de nuevo en el pcb aparecerá.
Parece que la cápsula se llama DBS 17p
Busca por 3sa referencia, casi seguro que admite montaje vertical y tumbado y seguramente smd sin taladrar


----------



## mauri jac (Jun 22, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Sin saberlo, me atrevería a afirmar que si que está.
> Lo que pasa es que no estará por el nombre del IC, estará por el nombre de la cápsula como es lógico.
> 
> Mira en el datasheet como se llama el encapsulado que estás empleando, porque normalmente hay más de uno disponible, y luego buscas en kiCad ese encapsulado como se llama, que normalmente estará el mismo en varias posiciones, por ejemplo la TO220 suele estar como poco en vertical y en horizontal, además con varios radiadores...
> ...


si lo intente pero no aparece el encapsulado (DBS 17P)


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jun 22, 2020)

mauri jac dijo:


> soy nuevo y no se dibujarlas. como accedo a tu firma?


La "firma" es lo que se escribe automáticamente abajo de cada posteo, este es el link: El foro de KiCad en castellano - Índice

Fijate acá: Download free KiCad libraries for millions of electronic components  | SnapEDA
No probé descargar porque hay que registrarse y ya me da mucha mas vagancia que dibujar el símbolo 

De cualquier manera insisto en que es una buena práctica aprender a adaptar los simbolos a lo que tenemos en la vida real, te va a ser de mucha utilidad en el futuro.

EDITO: me ganó la curiosidad y probé, funciona


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2020)

Creo que la cápsula del TDA7294 se llama "Multiwatt 15".
Yo he usado ese footprint en mi ampli de 8 canales, pero creo que lo obtuve descargando un zip de un chabón que hizo un script que convierte a Kicad los footprints del Eagle....y estaban todos convertidos.


----------



## mauri jac (Jun 22, 2020)

gracias por la ayuda pero no se si por tener la ultima version no me admite esas librerias pero se descargan facil por las dudas si a otro le sirve. jaja
por otro lado lo solucione poniendo un terminal de 9 pines y otro paralelo de 8 despues vere como lo acomodo en el pcb ja
😁
pregunta nueva: kicad tiene lista de materiales o se imprime el resumen de huellas??


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Creo que la cápsula del TDA7294 se llama "Multiwatt 15".
> Yo he usado ese footprint en mi ampli de 8 canales, pero creo que lo obtuve descargando un zip de un chabón que hizo un script que convierte a Kicad los footprints del Eagle....y estaban todos convertidos.



me interesa pero no se que es un script


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 22, 2020)

mauri jac dijo:


> me interesa pero no se que es un script


No importa por que ya lo hizo el otro flaco. Vos solo tenés que descargarlas.
Fijate esto: KiCad and Eagle – Libraries you can use with confidence


----------



## mauri jac (Jun 22, 2020)

desgraciadamente me salta error como con la mayoria de las librerias

pero lo dejo ya que lo descargue por si sirve a alguien mas


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jun 22, 2020)

mauri jac dijo:


> desgraciadamente me salta error como con la mayoria de las librerias
> Ver el archivo adjunto 192451
> pero lo dejo ya que lo descargue por si sirve a alguien mas



Tenés algún error en la configuración de las rutas en el programa, fijate cambiando de lugar las librerías que descargás


----------

